# American stuffers



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone see the previews to this new show on animal planet?? It shows two people having their dogs stuffed :flush: One chi mix and one yorkie terrier. How can you look at that everyday and know it's your dead dog? The dude who owns the chi mix drives off with his stuffed dog on the back of his motorcycle! I couldn't do it and think if I did then someone better have me committed to an insane asylum :hammer: That's not how I want to remember my dog personally. Could you do it?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope , I dont think I could get over losing my pet having to look at the dead form of them sitting there every day. id rather remember them the way they are now vs the way they are when they are stuffed. Not for me. 
One of the guys I used to know growing up { actually others may know of him from the news willy pickton} had his horse stuffed , was his favourite horse ever and he did that to keep him around forever. I guess if it helps you heal and makes you feel better then go for it, not my idea of a memorial though.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

im with angel


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I plan on having Dumae done by a taxidermist.... I would love to have her around forever. I may do the same with a couple others...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Its a toss up, but I don't have enough room, lol. I would also like to remember the good times and be able to cuddle, you cant do when they are stuffed, lol, so that might be a no. A horse?? Where they heck he keep that! Jeesh, my house is way to small for anything that huge in it, lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> Its a toss up, but I don't have enough room, lol. I would also like to remember the good times and be able to cuddle, you cant do when they are stuffed, lol, so that might be a no. A horse?? Where they heck he keep that! Jeesh, my house is way to small for anything that huge in it, lol.


Apparently he kept it in his basement, he offered to show me one time { apparently my horse was a dead ringer for his}. Glad I said no thanks, if you know anything about him you'd understand lol. If you dont, just google willy pickton or robert pickton was his real name." the pig farmer"


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

sorry but im not reading details , i cant believe people do this to pets... its disgusting


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't do it personally, I couldn't deal with the reminder whenever I see them. Taxidermied animals usually look depressing to me anyway.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I couldn't do it. I would never be able to look at it. The fact that their eyes are so cold and lifeless is way too depressing for me, I think it would make me feel worse instead of better. Holly I definitely see your point, there is really something special about Mae that girl is one in a million.


----------

